# Performax miter saw replacement part



## Clwells (Nov 12, 2016)

I recently purchased a used performax miter saw in great condition besides that it's missing the blade guard. Does anyone have any idea where I can purchase just the blade guard?


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Try www.ereplacementparts.com for starters; found wrenches to change blades in my Ryobi table saw there. No one else, including Ryobi had them.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you "google" PERFORMAX MITER SAW PARTS you will get lots of hits.

George


----------

